# Mental and Physical fitness



## autisticdragonkin (May 4, 2016)

Lately in order to try to become smarter I have been working out. It has sort of helped me understand Kant. What are recommendations as to specific types of training to increase intelligence


----------



## The 25th Cyberman (May 5, 2016)

https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/does-brain-training-work/


----------



## DuskEngine (May 5, 2016)

https://www.researchgate.net/public...or_and_Insulin-like_Growth_Factor_1_in_Humans


----------

